
Another Alleged Tesla Autopilot Failure Raises Questions - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradtempleton/2019/08/12/another-alleged-tesla-autopilot-failure-raises-questions-on-tesla-training-system/
======
masonic
Author Brad Templeton was the creator and moderator of rec.humor.funny ages
ago, among numerous other exploits.

